# Chicks killed by brick throw yobs :(



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

FIFTY newborn chicks have been brutally slaughtered with bricks after a group of sick yobs broke into a farm, cops said today.
The bloodied carcasses of the three-day-old chicks were found strewn around their pen at Knuzden Brook Poultry Farm in Blackburn, Lancashire, last night.

Lancashire Constabulary said four or five youths fled across fields towards Knuzden when they were disturbed by an employee near to the pen entrance at about 8.50pm

The employee then called the cops after making the grisly discovery.

It is understood that bricks were thrown at the birds.

Inspector David Mangan said: "I am absolutely disgusted by the inhumane actions of these sick individuals who seem to have got some kind of pleasure out of the unnecessary slaughter of 50 newborn chickens.

"I believe it's probably been committed by just one individual out of a group and I would appeal to those who weren't necessarily directly involved to search their conscience, do the right thing and contact the police.

"I would also ask anybody at all within the community who may have any information about this awful incident to come forward."

Anyone with information should contact police on 08451 25 35 45 or call Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111.


----------



## Erzs (Apr 11, 2011)

That is very sad. 

I hope that should they be caught they get a lot more than just a slapped wrist. If the law isn't willing to prosecute accordingly just give me ten minutes alone with them! 

I hate being part of a species that gets pleasure out of suffering. I'm going to create my own new species...I am now an Axototl!

But again, I hope they are caught.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't even know what to say about that 

What the hell is wrong with people?

It really scares me to know there's people out there like that


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

If they are found then I would tie them to a pole and do the same thing to them, it's the least the sickos deserve.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

What a sick world some people live in when their pleasure comes from such barbarism
hope they are caught and not just told that they are"naughty boys" and given a pathetic fine or Commumity service etc
Maureen


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats horrible..


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Thats so sad. Why do people do things like this? They wouldnt do it to a new born human baby so why to an new born baby animal?


----------

